# 2004 350Z Track, are they worth it?



## blckninja (Oct 26, 2011)

I am looking at a new car and I found a 2004 350Z Track, it has 68,335 miles on it. I dont have any experience with nissan and was wondering if the car is worth getting or looking at? I might go to the dealership soon to test it out. Thanks for the help!


----------

